# Why do hackers think all LEB hosts are ran by 13 year olds?



## Otakumatic (Jun 29, 2013)

Seriously, out of all these SolusVM, WHMCS, etc. hackers, most of the hackers seem to think all low-cost VPS hosts are ran by clueless 13 year olds. There's a word for that: *SUMMER HOSTS.*

Low cost does not equal kid-ran, in my opinion. I know it does most of the time with summer hosts, but there are reputable hosts not ran by kids (BuyVM, RamNode, etc).

What's your two cents on these hackers seeming to think that LEB hosts are ran by little kids?


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 29, 2013)

It's mostly used as a method to provoke the owner(s) and the staff, and is used as an attempt to anger them.  That's it.  It's the equivalent of calling you stupid.  They actually don't believe that you're a clueless 13 year old kid.

*Edit:*  And by recognizing them (e.g. responding to them and such) you're feeding their need to be the center of attention.  That's mostly what it's about.  Unless of course they have an alternative motive (e.g. revenge).


----------



## EarthVPN (Jun 29, 2013)

> How to become the CEO of your very own VPS hosting company in ten easy steps and for under $200.
> Step #1: Purchase a dedicated server from one of the many of cheap datacenters. Datashack can get you started with something for under $100/month.
> 
> Step #2: Get yourself a domain and a PayPal account. Under $10.
> ...


----------



## serverian (Jun 29, 2013)

_shovenose thanked this_


----------



## MannDude (Jun 29, 2013)

Probably because there is a much higher percentage of kid ran 'hosts' in the low end market, but certainly not all low end hosts are that way.


wget http://soluslabs.com/installers/solusvm/install
chmod 755 install
./install

Too easy to install SolusVM and OpenVZ and offer VPSes from some cheap promotional dedicated server.


----------



## jarland (Jun 29, 2013)

Well, to start with the "hackers" in question are 13 years old (or equivalent).


----------



## Mun (Jun 29, 2013)

I could run a host, but.... I don't like the crying of all you whiners.

Yours truly,

Mun


----------



## Francisco (Jun 29, 2013)

You forgot where you rent $1/m first month dedi's for a few months then migrate before the month is over.

Francisco


----------



## willie (Jun 29, 2013)

You could take overselling to its logical conclusion and not even bother with dedicated servers.  Just get a KVM somewhere (CVPS has some cheap ones) and put all your VPS's under it.  The only bottleneck will be ipv4 addresses.  There has to be a way around that too.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 29, 2013)

willie said:


> Just get a KVM somewhere (CVPS has some cheap ones) and put all your VPS's under it.


 

I'm pretty sure they only have OpenVZ and Xen, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 29, 2013)

> Why do hackers think all LEB hosts are ran by 13 year olds?


I don't think that, seriously, some are run by 14, 15 and 16 year old teenagers opcorn: .

Case in point:

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/11329/solusvm-not-configuring-the-network-right

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/11240/ram-usage


----------



## MannDude (Jun 29, 2013)

Oh god. Yes, lets split up KVM's into OpenVZ servers.

BRB, starting a host.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 29, 2013)

And for the record, I don't have a problem with teenagers in the industry. I think it's great when people want to learn. Hire them when available / allowed to as low level support reps. Have them work on solving issues and learning how a business is ran. That's fine. If they've got a genuine interest, great.

But because someone had a VPS for 4 months and thinks to themselves, 'Wow, I could sell these myself'... Well, yeah... I'd avoid at all costs.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 29, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Oh god. Yes, lets split up KVM's into OpenVZ servers. BRB, starting a host.


*@MannDude* for latge servers like E5s with 128GB RAM or more and large RAID 10 or RAID 50 arrays it's actually a good idea to partition the server into smaller ones and deploy OpenVZ inside KVM virtual dedicated servers. OpenVZ is not real virtualization, so it doesn't have any overhead. I still don't see why some people have made a big deal out of this...


----------



## drmike (Jun 29, 2013)

Most low end companies are ran by nerd cartels.

I've said it 100 times.   Tons of sole people to micro companies operating dozens of shell companies and making current offers.

To get gist of what I mean, another lovely Colocrossing shell game operation, I present to you: 

VPSACE/Server Mania/etc/etc

http://vpsboard.com/topic/963-thread-for-buffalooed-to-investigate/?p=15767


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 29, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Most low end companies are ran by nerd cartels.


*@* I wonder what Duncan MacLeod has to say about that...


----------



## Gary (Jun 29, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Most low end companies are ran by nerd cartels.


Either the CVPS lot, or the guys who go around buying up other hosts or doing a pump and dump. Rus Foster, Yomura etc.


----------



## drmike (Jun 29, 2013)

I'm hoping that new buy it up host company in Houston isn't going the way of others before them.

If I didn't spot them early and had stumbled into their "shell" operating companies down the road, I'd be mighty suspicious.  But, they seem to be going public on their own site at least with owned companies.

Folks doing this need to cross brand the subsidiaries.  Simply stated, ABCVPS when bought should append to state ABCVPS, a _____ owned company. Linking there to the parent company.   Full transparency both directions.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Jun 29, 2013)

On reflection, Rus and Chris would be a great partnership.  Rus creates overnight companies, rents hardware, builds up clients.  Dumps the whole thing to Chris, who absorbs into CVPS/CC.  Rinse, repeat.


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 29, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> On reflection, Rus and Chris would be a great partnership. Rus creates overnight companies, rents hardware, builds up clients. Dumps the whole thing to Chris, who absorbs into CVPS/CC. Rinse, repeat.


*@**Aldryic C'boas* what would you estimate that the ROI is on operations like these?


----------



## simplenode (Jun 29, 2013)

Why start summer host when you can...


----------



## Francisco (Jun 29, 2013)

simplenode said:


> Why start summer host when you can...


is it published by Robert's fathers division at MS?

Francisco


----------



## Marc M. (Jun 29, 2013)

Lol, I posted this on LET: http://www.lowendtalk.com/discussion/11506/hosting-company-server-simulator


----------



## wlanboy (Jun 29, 2013)

Otakumatic said:


> What's your two cents on these hackers seeming to think that LEB hosts are ran by little kids?


Because some of them behave like they were kids.

Just look at some threads - you don't want to buy anything from them.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 2, 2013)

Francisco said:


> is it published by Robert's fathers division at MS?
> 
> 
> Francisco


Maybe we can all ask for discounted copies then? Volume licensing.


----------



## peterw (Jul 2, 2013)

Otakumatic said:


> What's your two cents on these hackers seeming to think that LEB hosts are ran by little kids?


Because it looks easy to be a host. I created one openvz server for a friend too. But reading about all the security issues and the solusvm problems I ask myself why we do not read about a lot of heart attacks.


----------



## Marc M. (Jul 2, 2013)

peterw said:


> I ask myself why we do not read about a lot of heart attacks.


*@**peterw* because not everyone falls on their sword when they mess up :lol:


----------



## earl (Jul 2, 2013)

peterw said:


> I ask myself why we do not read about a lot of heart attacks.


Because it's pretty uncommon for 13yr old kids to have heart attacks?


----------



## admin__velinux (Jul 8, 2013)

theyre just entrepreneurs starting out early, they just lack a slight bit of knowledge, nerve and know how.


----------

